# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  دور  النشر في بيروت

## صالح الطريف

أنوي السفر الى بيروت ، وزيارة بعض دور النشر والمكتبات ..
ولكني سمعت ان بعضا منها در نشر شيعية يقوم عليها بعض الروافض ..
فياحبذا الإشارة إلى تلك الدور لتجنبها ...

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

بالمناسبة سمعت من احدهم ان صاحب دار الكتب العلمية شيعي رغم انه يكتب على الغلاف (لطبع كتب اهل السنة والجماعة)
هل من مفيد عن حقيقة الامر؟
واخي صالح:
 مؤسسة الاعلمي من اشهر دور الشيعة ولن تجد صعوبة في كشف الدار من مجرد الدخول واستنشاق الرائحة.....

----------


## صالح الطريف

بارك الله فيك...

----------


## علي سليم

عليك بالمكتب الاسلامي لصاحبه زهير الشاويش و دار ابن حزم....دع عنك دار الكتب العلمية

----------


## مرشود

هناك ايضا دار البشائر في الطريق الجديدة قرب مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله  عنه وفيها كتب طيبة
مؤسسة الريان ايضا فيها طبعات لبعض الكتب القيمة
مؤسسة الرسالة  الاونيسكو يناية اللادا

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

لا أدري - إن كنت عدت من السفر أم لم ترحل بعد - :
ادخل (جميع) دور النشر ، واقتنِ ما أردت ، وأما ما خبُثَ فتجنبه ، فإن في الزوايا خبايا .
وغالبًا ، كل تاجر كتب تعرف توجهه مما تجده من الكتب عنده .
وكن ذكيا لبيبًا ، فإن لبعض التجار هناك ألاعيب كثيرة .

----------

